# Bigfost PB big cat fish on a whiting fillet



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim, the "Bigfost" came and went cat fish drifting with me for trophy blue cats today. We have had it planned for a while and conditions for a big cat were just right, blowing north wind rising water and cold weather.
I introduced him to this sport a few years back and we have had some fun catching big blues. He has steadily been working his up the PB ladder and today busted 40 pounds with a 42 pound handsome blue cat fish.
It put up a real good fight too, best fight I have seen from a big cat in a while.
We caught three trophy blue cats on rod and reel, 42 pounds(42"), 23 ponds(35"), and 20 pounds(32"), all fish were released. 

And all were caught on whiting,....the best bait! Jim brought me a couple of sacks of it and it worked good, just a whole side fillet on a 9/0 cat fish circle hook.

Congrats to Bigfost, and if you get a hankering for a big ole blue cat fish on rod and reel give me a call send me an email/PM.
It's much like surf fishing, except in a boat and your are moving, lol!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a big ol' blue right there, Congratulations. I use to run limb lines in Hall's Bayou and always used croaker and whiting for bait,catfish love'em.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Really nice fish BF.
If SS can get me on a trophy cat he can do it for anybody!
I had to read the post twice, I got confused when you mentioned the word handsome!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've always said fishing for bull reds was a mental illness, using edible fish(whiting) for bait to catch fish you release.

I guess trophy catfishermen aren't right in the head either 

Nice blue cats!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Drifting for big blues is an addiction much like surf fishing. The fish are big, they fight hard, and the time line is like surf fishing, wait, wait, wait, etc...action!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Really nice fish BF.
> If SS can get me on a trophy cat he can do it for anybody!
> I had to read the post twice, I got confused when you mentioned the word handsome!


I can understand the confusion Oscar. I'm at least as handsome as a big ol' catfish.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------

